# Boy owners beware!



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

So I was needing to replace Sandy's coroplast, but couldn't find it anywhere. On a whim the other day, I strolled into a building supply store and asked if they had coroplast. The guy goes "yeah! Just head out back and they'll cut some for you." I had a mini excitement freak-out and he looked at me strangely so I just backed away from the counter slowly and headed out back.

I get back there and there's all different colors of coroplast! I looked at them all, and decide on black, because it would match my furniture. My room is painted lime green and all my furniture is black so I thought it'd look cool to have a punch of black in Sandy's cage. How wrong I was.

So it's exam period and I didn't have time to cuddle Sandy two nights in a row :| Bad mommy, I know. Anyway, I wrote my exam and came home and took Bulu (the hedgie I'm babysitting) out for a snuggle, put her back, washed my hands, then went to go get Sandslash to watch a show with me. 

Sandy is a liner diver. I've tried putting fleece blankets above the liner, I've tried overlapping two liners so he'll sleep between them, and no dice. Only wants to sleep on the coroplast. So I pull back his liner, and to my horror, realize the extreme folly of giving him a black floor. 

My friend was in the room at the time and she goes "EWWWWW what's that white stuff all over his floor?'

I totally didn't meet her eyes and was just like  "Ummm...Sandy....likes to have...special time..with himself?"

Anyways she was totally grossed out. I skyped my boyfriend and was like "we totally have that weird kid in class who eats paper and is gross who we always have to apologize to the teacher and other parents for" :lol: 

So sorry for the long read owners, but boy owners beware: Black may look classy, but if you have a liner diver, there are certain....fluids...that stand out like a beacon against black.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Hahahaha! :lol: :lol: :lol: What a great (and all too true) read. 

Liam is a liner diver and the floor of his cage is dark green. :? Here's hoping I won't have to deal with the same surprises as you...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

uuummm...i know...this is Snarf's home...the black stuff is coroplast...every morning: yucky poopy and otherwise footprints and questionable puddles... :roll:


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh no! How funny (well sort of!). :lol:


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm really glad I have a girl....


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

That does it. I already thought I wanted a girl, but now I don't want a boy (His name would have been Pickles or Leo)


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

:lol: Everytime one of these threads pop up, it makes me happy Stub is a girl.


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

I had no idea where this story was going but I can totally relate to what happened!! hahahaha :lol: I'm always finding gooey little surprises after I put Wimbley away... :roll: 
He's lucky I adore him!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol: Good thing the coroplast I have is white


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

So THAT's why Oakley's dark green cage bottom is always so gunky looking :lol: 

Actually, funny story... just as I was reading this I heard some squeaking coming from his cage next to me. Apparently he approves of making messes on dark cage bottoms :roll:


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

That is why I only want lady hedgehogs ...... boys will ALWAYS be boys!!!! 
I loved your story - no need to apologize for the length!

KathyTNY


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't mind Snarf's...um...'antics...except when I am holding him on his back and he looks me straight in the eye...then...well...shows off his...er...you know...'friend'.  THAT is a little unnerving.


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

MissC said:


> I don't mind Snarf's...um...'antics...except when I am holding him on his back and he looks me straight in the eye...then...well...shows off his...er...you know...'friend'.  THAT is a little unnerving.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: HAHAHA oh my gosh. That is SOOOO hilarious! Gotta love our lil boys! :lol:


----------



## morgan (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh lord, definitely going for white coroplast then!



MissC said:


> I don't mind Snarf's...um...'antics...except when I am holding him on his back and he looks me straight in the eye...then...well...shows off his...er...you know...'friend'.  THAT is a little unnerving.


Oh my, that _is_ a bit unnerving! :lol: How much do hedgies, uh, bring their friends out around you? That would not be pleasant in front of company...  :lol:


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

thank you SOO much, SPN...my brother and i went shopping for my cage, and he suggested black flooring, but, luckily, i remembered this post!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

starby said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mind Snarf's...um...'antics...except when I am holding him on his back and he looks me straight in the eye...then...well...shows off his...er...you know...'friend'.  THAT is a little unnerving.
> ...


Again, that's why I want a girl...boy hedgehogs can be so....rude. (No offense, Snarf and the rest)


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

MissC said:


> I don't mind Snarf's...um...'antics...except when I am holding him on his back and he looks me straight in the eye...then...well...shows off his...er...you know...'friend'.  THAT is a little unnerving.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I was doing hedgie bath day the other day and I had the first hedgie all bathed and put away and then I was bathing Sandy, and I set him in the sink to rinse the soap off him, and I kept pouring the water on his back and he gets this super creepy smile on his face. I'm like [babytalk]"Sandyboots does that feel nice? Is the water nice?"[/babytalk] thinking it's all cute that he's enjoying it.

Then I look down and his weiner is out! He wasn't enjoying it in a normal person way, he was enjoying it in a pervert way! I was like you little creepshow


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Galvon said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I was doing hedgie bath day the other day and I had the first hedgie all bathed and put away and then I was bathing Sandy, and I set him in the sink to rinse the soap off him, and I kept pouring the water on his back and he gets this super creepy smile on his face. I'm like [babytalk]"Sandyboots does that feel nice? Is the water nice?"[/babytalk] thinking it's all cute that he's enjoying it.
> 
> Then I look down and his weiner is out! He wasn't enjoying it in a normal person way, he was enjoying it in a pervert way! I was like you little creepshow


OMG :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I'm dying hahahaha. I'm so glad Kashi is much more private about such things. In fact, if I accidentally disturb him when he's... um... having his boy time, he will get extremely upset and huffy! I like to think that he's embarrassed :lol:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

Galvon said:


> Then I look down and his weiner is out! He wasn't enjoying it in a normal person way, he was enjoying it in a pervert way! I was like you little creepshow


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

classic.

of course at least none of y'all have had to explain to your *PARENTS* what is going on & what all that white goo everywhere is. with 6 (at the time ...5 now  ), there's a lot of action.

let me add that i am in my mid-30s & my parents are 68 & 70...so, yeah...that was fun.


----------



## dlwhite (Mar 23, 2010)

The first time my little guy, Merlin, did it I was so concerned. I felt so bad, because it sounded like he was in pain. I was thinking I would have to take him to the vet, and kept touching him as he was rolled up to see if it was just bad dreams, or if he was ok. Then I discovered what it really was... eew! My other male, Bear, occasionally comes out and I notice something on his nose.... something white and sticky...

Here is a somewhat weird question... but for those of you with boys, how well endowed are they? I am thinking Merlin was more normal, but Bear is a extremely well endowed! Even as a little baby, it was noticeable. Now I am having to try to find a female for my herd who will be large enough to "handle" him. lol


----------



## banzer_kadaj (Apr 21, 2011)

whahahha... thats like my naughty.. when 3 months years old  :lol:


----------

